# vegetarians



## Jah (Aug 31, 2012)

Are there any vegetarians here? If you are one what type are you? And what was your reason for becoming one?

I'm thinking of going vegetarian. I've tried it before and I didn't plan well enough for it. This time I will buy a couple of cookbooks to help me out and make sure I plan it out thoroughly.


----------



## firefly (Aug 31, 2012)

I'm a vegetarian for more than one year now. I don't any eat meat or fish, but I do eat eggs and milk/-products. If I eat cheese, I always check if it wasn't made with animal lab-ferment. Sweets and cake are often made with gelatin so I can't eat that stuff too.

At first I missed food like McDonald's or sandwiches with tuna, but now that's no problem for me anymore.


----------



## Dr. Feelgood (Aug 31, 2012)

Like firefly, I'm an ovo-lacto vegetarian and have been for twenty-nine years. Things are a little easier for vegetarians these days: you can buy fake hamburger patties, hot dogs, bacon, etc. even in ordinary supermarkets. In health food stores you can buy seitan, which can substitute for chicken in most recipes. The best vegetarian cookbook I ever found was _Simply Heavenly_ by Abbot George Burke of Holy Protection Monastery. The recipes are all vegan, and they're simple and tasty. The book is out of print, but you can probably score a copy here. Bon appetit!


----------



## Orchid (Aug 31, 2012)

Twelve years ago I tried vegetarian lasted one week ,
these days I eat vegetarian like 3 times a month other days not but never more then 3 to 4 oz or approx 100 grams daily of meat poultry fish shellfish etc

Online there are many vegetarian recipes to choose from.


----------



## HottiMegan (Aug 31, 2012)

I've been a lacto vegetarian sometimes vegan my whole life. It's a religious thing.
I really want to be vegan but I can't give up delicious cheese! The moosewood cookbook is really good. http://blog.fatfreevegan.com/ This is my go-to site for yummy healthy recipes. I love every one i have tried. Some are even favorites of my 9 year old Max.
I also like this blog http://www.sosvegetarianlife.com/


----------



## CastingPearls (Aug 31, 2012)

The closest I came to it was giving up red meat for a year. It was a really tough transition for me because I'm such a carnivore. Of all things, I was seduced by the siren song of a McDonald's McDouble and went back to eating red meat. I did notice that I was less irritable during the time I was red-meat free, less prone to anger but I really like a good steak and now am anemic and have protein deficiencies that can only be addressed through animal protein. I still eat lots of fruits and veggies though.


----------



## DreamyInToronto (Sep 1, 2012)

Hi Jah, up until 2001 I was a vegetarian for 5 years and a complete vegan for 2 years after that, but at Christmas I would cheat and eat cheese and whip cream and pumpkin pie. 

What prompted my vegetarianism was that I was really into animal rights when I was in highschool. 

To be honest, I was a very lazy vegetarian and an even lazier vegan and didn't get enough protein. I basically ate pasta and veggie sauce every night and black tea and toast with almond butter for lunch. When I did eat protein it was always incomplete protein. I became anaemic, Vitamin D, B12 and iron deficient and one of my toenails fell off of my toe. I went to a haematologist and he told me I had to start eating meat so I started eating fish for a few months, then chicken and after that it was a slippery slope and after about a year, I started eating everything. To this day I still have to go for B12 shots though, once a month or so.

My advice to you would be to make sure you are getting enough (complete) protein and take a vitamin B12 and iron supplement daily if you can. 

Getting some vegetarian recipe books too is a great idea!!


----------



## LoveBHMS (Sep 4, 2012)

I've been vegan for several years now. Quit eating veal at age 9, red meat at age 12 after seeing a documentary on factory farming. Stopped eating poultry at age 13 after realizing how many turkeys were killed for Thanksgiving. I ate fish for several years but eventually thought about the pain a fish hook causes and also coming to terms with the fact that fish brought out of the water suffocate, the same as if a human had his or her head held underwater.

I became a vegan for both health and ethical reasons. I just came back from the gym where I ran over 6 miles on the treadmill. I'm 43 years old and work in a restaurant where I'm often on my feet 10+ hours every day. I haven't seen a doctor in over 4 years and I never get sick. I often get mistaken for being years younger than I am.


----------



## Surlysomething (Sep 4, 2012)

I went vegetarian for 6 months mostly to see if I could do it. I could and found all I really had to do was alter the meals I used to make to make them meatless. I however do like meat a lot so I went back to having it. But I make an effort to eat a lot more meatless meals as I think it's good to give your body a break.

If I had to go vegetarian again, at least now I know that it wouldn't rock my world.


----------



## CarlaSixx (Sep 4, 2012)

I'd love to go vegetarian but my doctor is strictly against it. He says my make-up will not be served well, but I very rarely eat red meat, anyway. I have many vegan and vegetarian friends, and I know a few raw vegans as well... I've always been tempted but I know I can get gravely sick if I don't stick to some meat... and fish is out of the question.


----------



## Dr. Feelgood (Sep 4, 2012)

CarlaSixx said:


> I'd love to go vegetarian but my doctor is strictly against it. He says my make-up will not be served .



Carla,it sounds as if you limit your meat intake anyway, so I hope you'll consider seeking out organic meat (especially if you eat chicken). I recently read Jonathan Safran Foer's _Eating Animals_, a documentary of the processes whereby various animals are raised, slaughtered, and processed for human consumption, and the benefits of organic meat, in terms of sanitation and the avoidance of food poisoning, are more than worth the cost. In addition, there was an article in the paper today about "superbugs" -- bacteria that are resistant to most antibiotics -- that said they show up much less often in organic meat than in the cheap stuff. And I agree, fish is out of the question!


----------



## EMH1701 (Sep 4, 2012)

I'm not currently, but I've tried it. The problem is I come from a very traditional meat-and-potatoes family, so holidays are tough. If you eat no meat but fish, that's called pescatarian. I've done that, too.

I think it can be a very healthy way to eat. If you're going to Thanksgiving or Christmas dinner at someone else's house, make sure to bring something for yourself, especially if it's a pot luck. Even if it's not a pot luck, it helps to have something anyway, just in case.


----------



## Jah (Sep 23, 2012)

I tried being vegetarian for a few weeks but it ended up costing a lot and the meals caused my husband's IBS troubles to get worse. I think if I try it again, I will need to do a lot of planning. Anyone here know of any vegetarians with IBS and how they handle it?


----------



## Dr. Feelgood (Sep 23, 2012)

I'm a vegetarian with irritable bowel syndrome. I handle it by taking an OTC anti-diarrheal at the first sign of a soft bowel movement: works like a charm. :happy:


----------



## Cynthia (Sep 23, 2012)

I've been either a lacto-ovo vegetarian or a pescatarian for close to 20 years. My husband is from a meat-and-potatoes family that believes "medium-well" means "hideously ruined," so my occasionally eating seafood makes things easier.  Sometimes, though, even seafood makes me cringe, so I've learned to stay faaar away from the live seafood dept at the farmer's market.


----------



## Dr. Feelgood (Sep 23, 2012)

Cynthia said:


> Sometimes, though, even seafood makes me cringe, so I've learned to stay faaar away from the live seafood dept at the farmer's market.



I know what you mean. A few years ago I read an article about the social life of lobsters. A lobster who's feeling good struts with his head held high and his tail sticking out straight behind; a fearful lobster adopts a "submission pose" with head down, tail curled under, and claws extended together like a beggar asking for money. And in the lobster tank, with their claws pegged so they can't defend themselves, ALL the lobsters cringe like that. OTOH, if their claws weren't pegged, they'd fight: just like us, really.


----------



## HottiMegan (Sep 24, 2012)

Jah said:


> I tried being vegetarian for a few weeks but it ended up costing a lot and the meals caused my husband's IBS troubles to get worse. I think if I try it again, I will need to do a lot of planning. Anyone here know of any vegetarians with IBS and how they handle it?



I have ibs.. Mines mostly stress related though. I do have trouble when i eat a ginormous salad but I just discovered using an anti-diarrheal really works well. When i eat vegan, it flares up more because i eat so much more roughage. I just can't give up my cheese though!


----------



## veggieforever (Oct 3, 2012)

Jah said:


> I tried being vegetarian for a few weeks but it ended up costing a lot and the meals caused my husband's IBS troubles to get worse. I think if I try it again, I will need to do a lot of planning. Anyone here know of any vegetarians with IBS and how they handle it?



*Hey there, I have been vegetarian for many years with lapses into veganism but despite being primarily vegetarian I do have AT LEAST one vegan meal a day. I found my health got so much better when I eliminated dairy and was completely vegan (my best friend with IBS noticed considerable health benefits when she eliminated dairy!), however my cravings for cheese really troubled me but I am battling onwards to become fully vegan again. In response to the cost, fruits and vegetables will always be cheaper than cuts of meat so I cannot agree that vegetarianism costs more. If you buy "vegetarian meat alternatives" then you will see the cost increase but you can make these so easily at home. I recommend you watch The Vegan Zombie channel on Youtube (link below) - apart from being so entertaining and funny his meals are very delicious! Planning is always key to success, I eat diversely and have found there is almost no food that cannot be veganised/veggie-sised! lol It is better for your body, the planet and the precious animals.

I went vegetarian because we all deserve to live and be respected whether we are human or non-human animals. I do not believe and could never condone the pointless and heartless actions such as slaughter, hunting, exploitation etc I choose to support various animal charities each month from my wages. Animals are not ours to use and abuse in any way and I want to live with kindness and compassion. Thats the long and short of it 

Anyone considering going vegetarian or vegan MUST look up a phenomenal woman named Colleen Patrick-Goudreau (links below) who is simply the most amazing woman I have ever had the good fortune to listen to and learn from. Love, compassion and humanity. I hope my ramblings have helped* 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xWD1Zze5Qo4

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=d5D91SgfafY&feature=fvwrel


----------



## Gingembre (Oct 3, 2012)

I'm not vegetarian but, now that I'm a student again, I do eat mostly vegetarian meals. Mostly because it's cheaper. I usually adapt recipes and use lentils/chickpeas/beans instead of meat. I don't have much fridge space, so I buy a lot of frozen vegetables....not quite as good as fresh, but not that bad really either.


----------



## Jah (Nov 5, 2012)

Before I was going to go lacto-ovo-vegetarian and then gradually go vegan. But I've decided to go straight to vegan instead. My husband wants to go vegan as well.
My reasons are that I want the health benefits and I don't like the cruelty of farms as well. I've been doing a lot of reading about what goes on in farms and I just don't want to consume meat, eggs, dairy and honey anymore.
I'm lucky in that I like the taste of most vegetables, vegans cheeses and other vegetarian foods.
I've found that although vegetables are cheaper than meat, vegan cheeses, vegan junkfood and other vegan products can be more expensive. But I'm willing to set aside extra money for it for the sake of not contributing to animal cruelty.
I've tried cooking some vegetarian food again and this time I've been using vegetables that have iron and protein that don't contribute to my husband's ibs and so far it's working.

Does anyone here know of any good tofu scramble recipes? I've been searching for an easy one.


----------



## Dr. Feelgood (Nov 5, 2012)

Jah said:


> Does anyone here know of any good tofu scramble recipes? I've been searching for an easy one.



Tofu "Scrambled Eggs"

1 Tbsp cooking oil of your choice
1/2 cup chopped onion
1 Tbsp soy sauce
1/2 tsp salt
1/4 tsp garlic powder
1/4 tsp turmeric
1 drop liquid smoke
2 Tbsp finely chopped veggie bacon (optional)
1 Tbsp nutritional yeast
2 tsp chopped jalapenos
2 cups soft tofu, crumbled

Put everything but the tofu in a skillet and stir well. Add the tofu and stir with a fork until the seasonings are evenly distributed. Cook until the water in the tofu evaporates and the mixture resembles scrambled eggs.


----------



## Deven (Nov 13, 2012)

Those who are thinking of changing their diets:

*TALK TO YOUR DOCTOR!*

Vegan/vegetarianism is good for some, bad for others. It depends on your body.

I was vegan/vegetarian when I was a kid. I started eating meat when I was 12. I never really ate much red meat, and I avoided too much pork, so I ate a lot of chicken, vegetables, and pasta. Sometimes, i'd have veggie burgers or stripples. Very rarely.

When my mom had her gastric bypass, her doctor looked at me, examined my eye (I was't his patient,) and said, "Heavy mensies? Anemic? You need to eat more red me." When I explained to him that I took a multivitamin, iron, and I made sure to eat a lot of spinach (my favorite veggie anyway.) He looked at me, shook his head, and said, "Not enough. Eat red meat."


----------



## CastingPearls (Nov 13, 2012)

Deven said:


> Those who are thinking of changing their diets:
> 
> *TALK TO YOUR DOCTOR!*
> 
> ...


Very true. My medical team said I must have animal protein, no substitutes, so talking to your doctor wouldn't hurt.


----------



## Dr. Feelgood (Nov 13, 2012)

By all means talk to your doctor, but you might want to double-check with a nutritionist. Medical schools usually don't spend much time on nutrition (it's the nutritionist's job, after all, not the doctor's), and I have listened to some otherwise very learned and thoughtful physicians talking absolute nonsense about nutrition.


----------



## CastingPearls (Nov 13, 2012)

Dr. Feelgood said:


> By all means talk to your doctor, but you might want to double-check with a nutritionist. Medical schools usually don't spend much time on nutrition (it's the nutritionist's job, after all, not the doctor's), and I have listened to some otherwise very learned and thoughtful physicians talking absolute nonsense about nutrition.


This too is true. However, there are many nutritionists who have an agenda and also spout nonsense. I speak from personal experience and having been hospitalized for severe malnutrition while my nutritionist and metabolic specialist were high-fiving each other next to my hospital bed for considering me to be one of their weight-loss 'successes'.


----------



## Dr. Feelgood (Nov 13, 2012)

CastingPearls said:


> This too is true. However, there are many nutritionists who have an agenda and also spout nonsense. I speak from personal experience and having been hospitalized for severe malnutrition while my nutritionist and metabolic specialist were high-fiving each other next to my hospital bed for considering me to be one of their weight-loss 'successes'.



I'm glad you survived in spite of them! I suppose the bottom line is that there are bad apples in every barrel, and anyone who deals with a specialist -- medical, legal, or other -- needs to keep his/her wits about him/her, not be afraid to ask questions, and if those questions go unanswered or not treated with respect -- get a second opinion, if not another specialist.


----------



## CastingPearls (Nov 13, 2012)

Dr. Feelgood said:


> I'm glad you survived in spite of them! I suppose the bottom line is that there are bad apples in every barrel, and anyone who deals with a specialist -- medical, legal, or other -- needs to keep his/her wits about him/her, not be afraid to ask questions, and if those questions go unanswered or not treated with respect -- get a second opinion, if not another specialist.


That's not to say that all nutritionists are bad and should be viewed with suspicion, just a healthy dose of skepticism and self-advocacy. I've had amazing medical personnel, including my current internist and I have to shout out to all the nurses, nurse assistants and medical assistants and hospital peeps who have contributed to my recovery.


----------



## HottiMegan (Nov 13, 2012)

I have never in my life eaten meat and never had an anemia problem. I don't get sick too often either, if you don't count allergies. Last time i had lab work, everything came out well too. I don't even eat eggs even though most docs say that you at least need eggs.


----------



## TearInYourHand (Nov 14, 2012)

HottiMegan said:


> I have never in my life eaten meat and never had an anemia problem. I don't get sick too often either, if you don't count allergies. Last time i had lab work, everything came out well too. I don't even eat eggs even though most docs say that you at least need eggs.



I don't think I've ever seen any convincing evidence that you need animal protein to be healthy, including eggs. I think a vegetarian/vegan diet can be great, the key is to avoid too many processed foods (which is the key to a healthy omnivorous diet as well).


----------



## snow-white (Nov 16, 2012)

My best friend is gaining fast on a veggie diet


----------



## CameoRose (Nov 27, 2012)

So today I was chatting with my assistant at work who is also a vegetarian and she told me Jiffy cornbread mix isn't vegetarian!!!!  apparently it has animal lard in it.

I've been vegetarian for many many years and I never thought to read the ingredient list on cornbread mix! 

I'm so upset about this! Am I alone on this? Did you guys know it wasn't safe?


----------



## Dr. Feelgood (Nov 27, 2012)

There are little bits of meat and/or animal fat in all kinds of convenience foods. Most ramen contain chicken or beef extract (Top Ramen oriental flavor is safe, however), as do many soup mixes. Almost all gravy mixes have chicken fat. OTOH, gravy and corn bread are both so easy to make that I make them from scratch: that way I KNOW what's in them! If you need a cornbread recipe, PM me; I've got a vegan one that's good. :eat2:


----------



## CameoRose (Nov 27, 2012)

Dr. Feelgood said:


> There are little bits of meat and/or animal fat in all kinds of convenience foods. Most ramen contain chicken or beef extract (Top Ramen oriental flavor is safe, however), as do many soup mixes. Almost all gravy mixes have chicken fat. OTOH, gravy and corn bread are both so easy to make that I make them from scratch: that way I KNOW what's in them! If you need a cornbread recipe, PM me; I've got a vegan one that's good. :eat2:



Yeah I am so careful with those things! Never purchase ramen, gravy mixes, soup mxes, etc unless I read the label. Actually like you I don't usually buy mixes for those things. I even know that nutella isn't safe but I guess I just never thought about checking cornbread mix.


----------



## HottiMegan (Nov 27, 2012)

My husband was shocked at how many ingredient lists i need to read to make sure they're edible. I also have had products that i used for years go and change their recipe only to find out that there are eggs or chicken fat/broth in it. It's so hard being veggie and buying boxed foods! 
He grew up eating standard american diet and had to adjust when marrying me.


----------



## Deven (Nov 27, 2012)

CameoRose said:


> So today I was chatting with my assistant at work who is also a vegetarian and she told me Jiffy cornbread mix isn't vegetarian!!!!  apparently it has animal lard in it.
> 
> I've been vegetarian for many many years and I never thought to read the ingredient list on cornbread mix!
> 
> I'm so upset about this! Am I alone on this? Did you guys know it wasn't safe?



I'm going to have to tell my Grandma. She's Seventh Day Adventist, and while she is no longer veggie, she avoids pork products.


----------



## CameoRose (Nov 28, 2012)

Deven said:


> I'm going to have to tell my Grandma. She's Seventh Day Adventist, and while she is no longer veggie, she avoids pork products.



Hopefully she takes the news better than I did! Haha


----------



## Deven (Nov 28, 2012)

CameoRose said:


> Hopefully she takes the news better than I did! Haha



She did! She was shocked because she's been using it since I can remember. It's another in a long, long, LONG line of things that have pork products.


----------



## BubbleButtBabe (Dec 7, 2012)

Do any of you have a Seven Day Adventist church in your community? They usually have a small store close by or even in the same town..I know all of their food is either vegan or vegetarian..They have the best chili..I love it! 

A gastroenterologist in my town is Adventist and he opened a vegan food store and you can find all types of flour,cake mixes and other bake goods that have no animal fat..


----------



## HottiMegan (Dec 7, 2012)

I was so happy to move to a town with an adventist hospital owned health food store.. then, when patient levels got really low, they had to cut programs and that was one of them. I got all my canned "meats" there. They were an excellent price and a wonderful treat. I love the adventists for their veggie food resources. My parents used to live not too far from Loma Linda University and they had a HUGE veggie grocery store. We used to buy a trunkload of stuff to bring home when we'd visit them


----------



## BubbleButtBabe (Dec 7, 2012)

Megan,I would call the hospital to see if there is some place that you can buy their "meats"..We use to have a hospital as well and when it was closed they sold some stuff out of the SDA church..Then the Dr. opened his store and people started buying there..I like their chicken okay but hated their hot dogs..Tofu is not bad as chicken but they could never get the hot dog flavor just right..I have eaten their steak as well..It was not bad if you breaded it and deep fried it..My Mom worked for the hospital for many years and I have had all kind of vegan "meats"..I had a neighbor that was SDA and I would eat with them as well..


----------



## HottiMegan (Dec 7, 2012)

There's an adventist bookstore down in Sacramento that's not too far from the specialists we see for Max. I plan on going there next week when we go. It's apparently a great selection and good prices  We had a long conversation with the manager of the health food store before it closed.


----------



## loopytheone (Dec 18, 2012)

I've been vegetarian since I was five against my families wishes at first. I had to spend several months having in depth discussions with my mother about my reasoning behind wanting to be vegetarian and setting up rules and agreements about it. In the end we agreed that she would cook vegetarian food for me as long as I ate fish whenever she cooked it and ate it without complaint. As she still cooks most of my meals now the same thing applies. I don't eat fish outside of what she gives to me though.

About a year ago I also developed a type of dairy intolerance so I no longer eat any kind of dairy product either. I did have anaemia once but that was from going on a crash diet for several months and basically starving myself. As soon as I started eating properly again I've been fine. ^_^

As for why I turned vegetarian in the first place, I don't think it is right to eat something that you couldn't kill in the first place. I also don't think that it is right to breed animals simply to die as meat animals are kept. Don't get me wrong, I don't care what other people do or think. That's their deal.


----------



## EMH1701 (Dec 18, 2012)

loopytheone said:


> As for why I turned vegetarian in the first place, I don't think it is right to eat something that you couldn't kill in the first place.



I'm actually in agreement with this. However I don't mind fishing, and I would try hunting if I had anyone to go hunting with, but my family just fishes. We do eat what we catch. At least if you hunt or fish, don't let it go to waste. It's one thing to hunt or fish for food, it's another because you just like killing things. But that's just my opinion. 

I do think people should take the time to visit a farm, or at the very least go find a video online, and see how things are done the old-fashioned way. The steak you eat does not magically appear out of nowhere, nor do boneless skinless chicken breasts.


----------



## loopytheone (Dec 18, 2012)

EMH1701 said:


> I'm actually in agreement with this. However I don't mind fishing, and I would try hunting if I had anyone to go hunting with, but my family just fishes. We do eat what we catch. At least if you hunt or fish, don't let it go to waste. It's one thing to hunt or fish for food, it's another because you just like killing things. But that's just my opinion.
> 
> I do think people should take the time to visit a farm, or at the very least go find a video online, and see how things are done the old-fashioned way. The steak you eat does not magically appear out of nowhere, nor do boneless skinless chicken breasts.



Yes, as far as I am concerned if you are able to kill the animal without any problem then I don't have a problem with you eating it. You are a hunter, you hunt, that's cool, you deserve to eat meat. Otherwise you shouldn't be sitting there with your fingers in your ears making lala sounds every time somebody mentions that the food you are eating used to be an animal! And totally, if you are going to kill an animal at least do it for a reason. In my eyes humans are animals like anything else. Animals eat other animals. So I don't have a problem with people killing and eating animals at all. 

Nice to see somebody who's immediate reaction isn't 'OMG a vegetarian, what are you talking about, shut up looney!'


----------



## I'm Not Zoidberg (Dec 18, 2012)

EMH1701 said:


> I do think people should take the time to visit a farm, or at the very least go find a video online, and see how things are done the old-fashioned way. The steak you eat does not magically appear out of nowhere, nor do boneless skinless chicken breasts.



Agreed. I've got relatives who farm, and I lived on a farm myself for several years. Slaughtering livestock is never pleasant to watch, but it does put everything into perspective.

FWIW, yes, I do eat meat nonetheless.


----------



## Dr. Feelgood (Dec 18, 2012)

There are farms, and then there are factory farms. If you can still find a family farm that raises animals the traditional way, they'll probably be glad to have you visit. Factory farms do not encourage visitors. They tend to be surrounded by very high chain-link fences, often with barbed wire at the top. At night, they're lit up with floodlights, and it is not unusual for them to have infrared sensors and armed guards on patrol as well. These people do NOT want you to see what they're doing. For a fair, balanced discussion of the various ways animals are treated, along with interviews with people involved in raising, slaughtering, and distributing meat, I'd recommend Jonathan Safran Foer's book _Eating Animals_ to those who are interested.


----------



## Vanilla Gorilla (Dec 18, 2012)

BubbleButtBabe said:


> Do any of you have a Seven Day Adventist church in your community? They usually have a small store close by or even in the same town..I know all of their food is either vegan or vegetarian..They have the best chili..I love it!



I'm not far from Collegedale Tn. They have a great store that vegetarian. I go there from time to time and try things out. So far everything that I have tried was great. One thing that they sell are the kits to grow your own sprouts I really want to try this.


----------



## Jah (Jan 12, 2013)

I've been vegetarian for a few months now. I tried meat once during that time and it tasted awful when I wasn't used to it. It seems to take ages to go vegan. Don't know how some people do it straight away.
One thing I'm curious about is if any of the vegetarians here experienced a turning point when they just couldn't eat meat anymore? Or was the decision very gradual?


----------



## Dr. Feelgood (Jan 12, 2013)

Jah said:


> One thing I'm curious about is if any of the vegetarians here experienced a turning point when they just couldn't eat meat anymore? Or was the decision very gradual?



Meat is hard to digest: I understand that when you introduce a baby to solid foods, you have to start with vegetables and fruits and bring in meat gradually, or the child may develop colic (which is why you see jars of baby food with titles like 'strained carrots with beef'). Well, guess what happens if you haven't eaten meat in several years and somebody slips you some without telling you? In my case, a Chinese friend made some soup for me, and it was not until later that I discovered the cute little balls in it were made of fish. I had gut-wrenching colic for a day, followed by two days of diarrhea. So in my case my body made the decision for me!


----------



## Jah (Jan 15, 2013)

I didn't know about meat causing colic. I'll definitely make sure I stick to being vegetarian.


----------



## EMH1701 (Jan 17, 2013)

Dr. Feelgood said:


> Meat is hard to digest: I understand that when you introduce a baby to solid foods, you have to start with vegetables and fruits and bring in meat gradually, or the child may develop colic (which is why you see jars of baby food with titles like 'strained carrots with beef'). Well, guess what happens if you haven't eaten meat in several years and somebody slips you some without telling you? In my case, a Chinese friend made some soup for me, and it was not until later that I discovered the cute little balls in it were made of fish. I had gut-wrenching colic for a day, followed by two days of diarrhea. So in my case my body made the decision for me!



Yes, I've heard that's a big problem with going vegan. Not so much vegetarian, but if you are vegan and get no animal protein in your diet at all, it's worse. That is one reason I decided not to permanently be vegetarian. It's hard enough visiting my family members on holidays. They are so dependent on food during Christmas and Thanksgiving, especially meat.


----------



## smithnwesson (Jan 21, 2013)

Time out for a joke.

Q: What do vegan xombies eat?
A: Grains.


----------

